# Kitty wood lathe copier attachment ??



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi I bought one of these on ebay, recently to try for a bit of fun.And it has been fun so far working out how it works .The problem is Kitty don't seem to offer any advice or instructions on this.It is not a top of the range attachment and as said I bought it for a bit of fun and to stretch my mind a little.I am not expecting a leonardo finish with it.LOL Anyone able to offer help or advice on this model or any other please chuck your two cents in and we'll be best pals for life although to be fair we already are LOL Alistair


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

No pictures… didn't happen… LOL

I can't see you using a Copier… You do such awesome work… Perfect all the time…


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I bought one of those 7 or 8 years ago. I turn several 100 table and kitchen legs a year and thought maybe it would speed up the process.

It came with the hold down plates missing so I had to make some. The instructions were about as bad as my wife's English was when she got here from Russia 17 years ago. It was one of those "let your imagination run wild" things.

I put some handles out of wood on it flavoring our Vega duplicator on a bigger lather in the millwork shop and that made it easier to turn.

I decided the tracing pin on it was to fat so I took a piece of steel banding and put that on it. That was a major improvement for the duplicator as far as tracing something other than round and almost round.

It was a pain in the a** sometimes to adjust to different size leg blanks and the patters mounted on the lathe.

Sometimes I accidentally would bump the duplicator and it would do a real nice job of whopping into the leg and scaring it real bad.

It was difficult for me to turn highly detailed legs which I have to do sometimes. To give the duplicator credit it was fast and accurate turning a leg round as long as I didn't bump it. It would also stop the lathe from turning when that happened.

I went back to a hand held duplicator I had made about 1990 and never looked back. Maybe I need to put up a photo of it sometimes so anyone interested in making one could see it. It's fast and is dead on the template.

That duplicator now sits in our warehouse. I have no intentions of using it anymore and my daughters well remember my dealings with it and won't have anything to do with it either on their lathes.

Those are my experiences with it and I'm sure it could be made into a much better duplicator with some thought and patience.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Once again you are the perfect Gentleman Joe my dear friend.I really got it cheaply and wanted to try it for fun nothing else.I never had any problem turning more than one part,however I rarely do more than four at a time and keep it relatively simple.Kindest regards to all my friends here.Many of whom are beautiful American people,I have been to America about a dozen times especially when the boys were young Disney world etc.

I don't always agree with your and our governments in Congress and in Westminster etc, but that's also the way a lot of Americans and Brits feel too.
We here in Scotland have made amazing changes in our politics recently selecting 56 out of 59 mp's all for the Scottish nationalist party so exciting times ahead for Scottish people,
and we have our own Scottish parliament .Alistair


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

The way the tool is sharpened makes a world of difference. Too much relief and it will self feed not enough and it will burn. the end needs to be sharpened to look like a miniature canoe bow if you plan to use it in both directions.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

As you dont show a picture or give a model number it is difficult to help on that specific copier. I have used other Kity gear and found it to be ok quality so probably worth the trouble getting it to work. 
It seems that Kity are now a part of Sheppach. Perhaps they can help?

Let us know if you succceed!


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

> I went back to a hand held duplicator I had made about 1990 and never looked back. Maybe I need to put up a photo of it sometimes so anyone interested in making one could see it. It s fast and is dead on the template.


@bruc101: Would love to see an image of your homemade copier!


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

set up correctly it can work as well as this:









then after some practice with it:


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

here are some pics.it is the first one.lol Alistair

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=wood+lathe+kitty+copy+attachment&biw=931&bih=599&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=_11rVbHXCo7lsAS32ILACw&ved=0CCAQsAQ#imgrc=J-lnMpoC64owUM%253A%3B-AIAe0qygJEzWM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fimg.clasf.co.za%252F2014%252F09%252F08%252FFor-Sale-Kitty-Wood-Lathe-Copy-Attachment-perfect-working-20140908163720.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.clasf.co.za%252Ffor-sale-kitty-wood-lathe-copy-attachment-perfect-working-in-johannesburg-1104645%252F%3B833%3B625


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> I went back to a hand held duplicator I had made about 1990 and never looked back. Maybe I need to put up a photo of it sometimes so anyone interested in making one could see it. It s fast and is dead on the template.
> 
> @bruc101: Would love to see an image of your homemade copier!
> 
> - kaerlighedsbamsen


I've got to use it this week so I'll make some pictures of it, maybe tomorrow. If anyone is interested in it I'll take closer pics with measurements.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I tried to post a couple vids. they didn't come through. most of the turning I do is with a duplicator except for the odd one off I have runs of a few to a few thousand. I have some vids on youtube search for vids posted by oreos40


----------

